
Show HN: DNS server with ad sites blocked - dbalan
https://dns.dbalan.in/
======
dbalan
This is DNS server version of the excellent host blocking rule maintained
here:
[https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts](https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts)

This was setup in mainly to stop my android loading ads all the time. This is
no way standards compliant (for starters, it caches everything for a fixed
time and discards TTL values) but worked well so far. Comments are
appreciated.

------
nidhish
This is awesome (I don't have a valid evidence to prove it but these guys are
my friends and whatever they do turns out to be awesome)

